# Robinhooded an arrow!



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

it looks like you shot it into a carpeted wall


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> it looks like you shot it into a carpeted wall


ya I forgot to take a picture of it in the target but hey, it's still a robinhood!

It's a new target, called the rug master:wink:


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Congrats! The 1st couple are always the coolest thing,then after you've done it numerous times,you start thinking...man there goes another $10,down the drain,lol


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

bucks/bulls said:


> Congrats! The 1st couple are always the coolest thing,then after you've done it numerous times,you start thinking...man there goes another $10,down the drain,lol


ya I know, then it gets really irritating and now that it's ahppened once it will most likely happen more.


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

hey how much are your rug master targets:lol3:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

skulzhead said:


> hey how much are your rug master targets:lol3:


you have to get them at an authorized Rug Master Dealer.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

ya after the the first two then thats when dad steps in and says "Thats it. Shoot ten yards farther." Now im in trouble cause my yard only goes out to 45 yards.


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> you have to get them at an authorized Rug Master Dealer.


ok does cabelas have them


----------



## archeryman56 (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice robinhood


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

nice, congrats


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

nice! now stop shooting groups!


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

shoot at targets with more and smaller bullseyes


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

need-a-bow said:


> shoot at targets with more and smaller bullseyes


ya now at 20 yards I'll have to shoot spots! but I still like to hear the arrows slap.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 14, 2007)

I'd say CONGRATS but I hate it when I do this. LOL Not that it happens a lot but when it does all I see is $$$$ going out the window. Don't let that stop ya though, that's just me. Well done and time to step back and shoot a little farther.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Bachflock said:


> I'd say CONGRATS but I hate it when I do this. LOL Not that it happens a lot but when it does all I see is $$$$ going out the window. Don't let that stop ya though, that's just me. Well done and time to step back and shoot a little farther.


I do but I still shoot at 20 yards but just a little bit now I spend most of my time at 30, 40, and 50 yards.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

WOW, I just reached my 2,000th post here on Archery Talk, I remember just posting a thread on reaching the 1k mark, man does it happen fast!:thumbs_up


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

nice shot man


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

I agree! ive got a few of them in my bedroom (keep in mind im shooting a recurve) and it wasnt too bad at the time because i was shooting aluminum arrows but i wouldnt want to do it now that i am shooting easton navigators!


bucks/bulls said:


> Congrats! The 1st couple are always the coolest thing,then after you've done it numerous times,you start thinking...man there goes another $10,down the drain,lol


----------

